# Reparación de control remoto.



## curumechaca (Abr 21, 2014)

Hola

tengo un televisor sony que tiene un problema con el encendido con el control remoto, sencillamente no enciende pero manualmente accionando el interruptor si enciende pero no se puede cambiar de canal con el control remoto. Hay que hacerlo de forma manualy claro deseo arreglarlo yo. aunque les aclaro que soy (NOVATO) 

Saludos ...


----------



## Daniel Meza (Abr 21, 2014)

Comienza revisando que las baterías del control estén en buenas condiciones


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 22, 2014)

Hola, agregando al comentario del compañero, otro problema que ocurre a menudo, es que se estropea por golpes, el resonador cerámico, aunque algunos modelos trabajan con cristal, en dicho caso es poco probable el daño al mismo. Además, puede ocurrir que: el LED emisor suele desoldarse, los contactos de las baterías están oxidados, o simplemente no llegan a realizar contacto, la placa PCB se estropeó y algunas de las pistas está cortada(s), etc.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 22, 2014)

despues de hacer lo de poner las pilas nuevas, para probar que sea el control remoto  ponlo frente a una camara digital, un telefono con camara, o una webcam, al presionar cualquier boton debes ver el led IR destellando. es invisible al ojo humano pero a las camaras digitales no.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 22, 2014)

ninguno da una solucion verdadera

yo pruebo los controles remotos en una radio AM en una estacion en blanco , apunto en control y debe oirse un tren de pulsos

cuando algunos botones funcionan y otros no

solucion destaparlo y lavarlo con detergente para platos, revisar la goma de los botones que den continuidad

se puede reparar la goma con tinta de grafito es muy economica y parece a los barnices de uñas
si no tienes tinta de grafito usa aluminio de los cigarros o de los chocolates y pegalo con pegamento tipo silicon frio "por que no agara ni el cianoacrilato , pegamento blanco , etc"

si todo lo anterior no funciona lo que paso es que el cristal se revento por una caida , cambialo son muy comunes y mas o menos economicos

"5 de experiencia reparando controles remotos"


----------



## papirrin (Abr 22, 2014)

> yo pruebo los controles remotos en una radio AM en una estacion en blanco , apunto en control y debe oirse un tren de pulsos



una pregunta, y si el LED IR no funciona como se escucha en la radio? Ojo con eso a lo mejor llevas 5 tirando controles remotos que solo estaba fundido el LED XD


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 22, 2014)

como cres que el led se va a fundir esa es una idea absruda almenos que un manotas le haya conectado un eliminador

explicacion de por que se oye en un AM:
como veran el AM es amplitud modulada y un control remonto lleva una portadora de 455khz aproximadamente depende el fabricante y su cristal.
cuando uno apunta el control en la radio de AM uno no escucha el tren de pulsos saliendo del led infrarrojo , mas bien escucha lo que el cristal genera.

como si se tratara de un modulador ASK "supongo que si saben que es ASK"
para los que no lo entiendan ASK es una modulacion pero de pulsos cuadrados donde estado alto transmite , estado bajo no transmite nada.

"por eso uno escucha el control en la radio de AM". no es para probar el estado de LED mas bien para saber si el cristal de cuarzo se encuentra en buen estado y sobre todo es una manera muy sencilla de probar un control.

no se puede comprobar el estado del cristal con un celular solo veriamos una mancha morada o blanca  en la camara del celular.

saludos


----------



## papirrin (Abr 22, 2014)

> como cres que el led se va a fundir esa es una idea absruda almenos que un manotas le haya conectado un eliminador



 no es una idea absurda, todo es susceptible a descomponerse o lo que es lo mismo nada es eterno.



> no se puede comprobar el estado del cristal con un celular solo veriamos una mancha morada o blanca en la camara del celular.



para mi es la forma mas efectiva de saber si todo esta funcionando desde la pila hasta el led. claro que eso del radio tambien es viable no digo que no.

si tienes alguno por ahi quitale el cristal y veras que no se ve ninguna mancha. el micro necesita del cristal para la portadora de +-38Kh no 455KHz.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 22, 2014)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> como cres que el led se va a fundir esa es una idea absruda almenos que un manotas le haya conectado un eliminador
> 
> explicacion de por que se oye en un AM:
> como veran el AM es amplitud modulada y un control remonto lleva una portadora de 455khz aproximadamente depende el fabricante y su cristal.
> ...


Coincido con papirrin, en mas de una oportunidad el control remoto parecía funcionar acercando al mismo a un receptor de AM y al probarlo en el Tv no había resultado positivo. Conclusión el LED estaba dañado.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 22, 2014)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> como cres que el led se va a fundir esa es una idea absruda almenos que un manotas le haya conectado un eliminador
> 
> 
> saludos



Buenas Noches ,como que es una idea absurda!!!Que ocurre si el transistor se pone en corto,En los remotos el led imfrarojo ,esta polarizado ,casi al limite de su corriente de trabajo,si el transistor de control ,queda conduciendo colector emisor,Mas de lo debido! adios ledY es una falla bastante comun.  El echo que emita ,tampoco garantiza nada,ya que a veces ,el cristal oscila ,pero fuera de frecuenciay el programa interno del ci ,corre pero mal,por ej en los tv Hitachi 2020, emite pero no hace nada,otra falla bastante comun es que el ci ,deje de funcionar ,o no genera el clock,a pesar de que el cristal esta bien,o queda entregando voltage en su salida,junto con la data,lo que provoca el agotamiento prematuro de las pilas o baterias,ya que el ciclo de emision del led ,se vuelve constante ,y aunque la data ,se corte debido ,a que no se presioana ,ninguna tecla,el mismo queda emitiendo ,No nos olvidemos ,que este humilde ci ,que poseen los remotos ,es un microcontralador,y ya sabemos que los micros tienen vida propia 

Pd ,Lo remotos los pruebo con el osciloscopio,ese me canta la justa.jeje

Saludos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 23, 2014)

nunca me salio una falla asi supongo que el mundo es mas complicado de lo que parece
siempre las fallas que vi fueron cristal muerto , botonera muerta , y corrocion por pilas chorreadas  una falla comun por comprar pilas baratas


----------



## miguelus (Abr 24, 2014)

Buenos días.

El compañero curumechaca no aclara si el Mando no funciona nada o es solo alguna de las funciones. 

Los Controles Remotos (Mango Mando como los llaman "Las Virtudes" ) funcionan, según los fabricantes, con una portadora de entre 36Khz y 40Khz.

Como elemento oscilador suelen emplear un Resonador Cerámico de 455Khz, 460Khz, 480Khz, esto depende, igualmente, de los fabricantes.

Las averías de estos "cacharros" se suelen producir por caídas, los elementos más suceptibles a sufrir una fatiga mecánica son el Resonador y el Led que terminan por romper la soldadura al Circuito Impreso.

Hace unos días, y coincidiendo con en cambio de Pilas, el Mando de mi TV dejó de funcionar, la causa fue una pequeña  deformación del muelle del portapilas.

Las causas de que algo no funcione pueden ser tantas como la imaginación nos permita 

La mejor forma, y la más sencilla, es ver el parpadeo en una cámara de video.

"Oirlo" en una Radio de OM, no garantiza que esté funcionando ya que el Led puede estar desoldado o fundido.

También nos podemos hacer un receptor que tenga en cuenta las distintas frecuencias en las que trabajan estos cacharros, y por medio de su correspondiente software, decodificar los datos y verlos en nuetra PC  esto tendría sentido si nos dedocáramos a la reparación de estos cacharros 

El mejor método es la intuición y la experiencia, todos los consejos que podamos dar no tendrán mucha o ninguna utilidad, todo dependerá del nivel de curumechaca.

Y no nos olvidemos nunca de limpiar bien el "Ojo" en el Receptor 

Sal U2


----------



## Druchi (Ago 11, 2017)

Buenas!

Voy a explicarme porque con el título del post se me entiende poco 
Tengo un reproductor dvd cuyo mando a distancia me está dando la lata. La cosa está en que funcionará 1 de cada 20 pulsaciones que haga. Es decir, yo le doy a un botón, y no funciona, pero si me pongo a darle sin parar, al final si que funciona. O lo mismo hay veces que le das y a la primera responde. 
Pruebas que he hecho: 
- La básica de mirar el led a través de una cámara, y se enciende en cada pulsación, así que bien.
- Cambio de pilas 
- Repasar soldaduras
- Cambiar el condensador
- Probar con otro emisor o cristal o como se llame (por otro con la misma referencia de 455khz)

El resultado ha sido siempre el mismo, cambie lo que cambie hace lo mismo.
Ah, el receptor del reproductor no es, porque tengo otro dvd igual y con ese mando si funciona.

Ideas?
Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2017)

Las gomitas conductoras del teclado , kaput


----------



## error (Ago 11, 2017)

En los mandos a distancia el circuito integrado que traen es una memoria ROM o sea que se programan una sola vez, puede ser que el firmware que posee este corrupto. Todavía no he encontrado la forma de repararlo, de hecho tengo uno con el mismo problema, lo se porque tengo un receptor de IR con un LED y lo pongo serca del equipo y el LED parpadea normal y el equipo no responde, sin embargo cuando pruebo con otro mando nuevo que compré el LED también parpadea y el equipo responde.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2017)

También suele ocurrir cuando se dañó el resonador cerámico . . .


----------



## error (Ago 11, 2017)

Bueno yo al mio le cambie cuarzo, condensadores, emisor IR, en fin casi todo... y no funciono.


----------



## Druchi (Ago 11, 2017)

DOSMETROS, las gomas no son.
El resonador ceramico tampoco, he probado con otro y hace lo mismo.

error, entonces crees que puede ser el firm? Vamos, que no hay nada que hacer entonces


----------



## capitanp (Ago 11, 2017)

Limpia la ventanita del receptor ir


----------



## error (Ago 11, 2017)

Bueno yo opté por comprar otro. Una vez me encontré uno similar, le di aire caliente con la estación y resucitó pero este era de los que trae un pegotico negro en la placa, puedes intentar de todos modos no hay nada que perder.


----------



## Druchi (Ago 11, 2017)

Probaré a darle calor a ver. Éste no lleva el pegote negro, va al aire


----------



## Druchi (Ago 12, 2017)

Nada, le he dado calor y sigue igual. Algo mas que probar antes de darlo por perdido definitivamente?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 12, 2017)

Si ya le has repasado las soldaduras del ic y demás... si le has cambiado el oscilador y condensador... si has comprobado que el diodo emite.. y ves que pistas y gomas estan bien, solo queda el ic. Total mando nuevo.

Tengo uno en el pueblo que hace lo mismo, le repaso soldaduras, le reviso todo y funciona unos días, hasta que se cansa y otra vez la misma operación. A veces con cambiar las pilas vale, aunque estén bien.


Saludos.


----------



## dladystarlight (Ago 13, 2017)

Si comparas el brillo del led con el del mando que sí que funciona a través de la cámara.... Se ven con la misma intensidad??? Quizás el circuito de alimentación o el led ir no funcionen bien...


----------



## Druchi (Ago 13, 2017)

Aparentemente los veo exactamente igual de intensidad.
Las pilas son nuevas.
Todo muy raro, pero bueno, toca aguantarse.
Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2017)

Posible solución : estrellarlo contra la pared , así no hay más remedio que comprar uno nuevecito  , jajajaja


----------



## CAMPERO (Ago 24, 2017)

No sera necesario revisar  el circuito impreso este  cortado en alguna parte por lo que  entiendo no es  falla de componente  sino de contacto


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 24, 2017)

Este mando a distancia no trae un transistor a la salida del mismo que maneja el led IR? Es posible que este fallando


----------



## pandacba (Ago 24, 2017)

Pueden ser muchas cosas, prueba con la cámara del celular para ver si emite el Infrarojo pulsando cualquier botón, si emite quizas el problema esta en el receptor, si no emite, has la siguiente prueba, sintoniza una radio AM en la parte más baja de la banda y pulsa cualquier botón con el control cerca del radio, deberías escuchar el ruido emitido como trenes de pulsos, si esto da negativo, revisar soldaduras y pistas
Si emite sonido, ver la pista que va a los terminales del transistor y el estado de sus soldaduras, verificar que llegue tensión al transistor y que hay variación al pulsar cualquier botón


----------



## CAMPERO (Ago 29, 2017)

Lo que  queda por hacer  es medir  tensiones  y probar  componentes  prueba  cuanto  voltaje  llega  al diodo  emisor  al apretar una tecla y a los demás componentes.


----------



## pamplona1975 (Mar 1, 2021)

Buenas tardes:
Tengo un termostato de calefacción siemens inalámbrico. Para caldera Saunier Duval, adjunto foto.
El tema es que me fallan las conexiones entiendo que con las pilas, es viejo y supongo le ha podido entrar polvo y suciedad.
según lo apoye o mueva o incluso sin hacerlo se va la conexión y se queda apagado como en la imagen, con lo que la caldera no recibe señal y funciona sin parar.
hay veces que apretando los botones resucita, otras moviendo las pilas, y otras al tiempo sólo.
Mi idea es soltarlo e intentar limpiarlo, nunca he hecho nada similar, bueno con teléfonos inalámbrico si, pero entiendo que será mas complicado. Alguna idea para solucionar el problema? las pilas no es el problema, te avisa cuando se gastan correctamente, y con las misma arranca sin problemas (sin problema de las pilas jaja)
Espero alguna ayuda , gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2021)

Mejor llevalo con los que se especializan en controles remotos , la tienen mas clara , con menos posibilidad de dañarlo permanentemente.

Saludos !


----------



## Scooter (Mar 2, 2021)

No entiendo el planteamiento de la pregunta.
¿Te atreves o no te atreves a revisar la conexión de las pilas?
Abre, mira y en función de lo que veas pues ya seguimos discutiendo.

Por lo que cuentas parece que se pueda arreglar con limpieza o soldadura de algo suelto.
Aunque puede ser cualquier otra cosa. Sin verlo no se sabe.

Si no te atreves, por falta de experiencia, entonces llevalo a arreglar.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 2, 2021)

Si has desmontado un manos libres para limpiarlo, no creas que va a ser más complicado ese mando. 

Ábrelo, haz fotos y las subes al foro.


----------



## phavlo (Mar 2, 2021)

pamplona1975 dijo:


> El tema es que me fallan las conexiones entiendo que con las pilas,





pamplona1975 dijo:


> Las pilas no es el problema, te avisa cuando se gastan correctamente, y con las misma arranca sin problemas (sin problema de las pilas jaja)


Los terminales de las pilas son los de resorte o de chapitas?


----------



## pamplona1975 (Mar 3, 2021)

phavlo dijo:


> Los terminales de las pilas son los de resorte o de chapitas?


son de chapistas, una parece que esta un poco estropeada, pero no se ve oxidada sino menos brillante. aunque ahí no es xq hice pruebas con papel de aluminio que alguna vez apañe y no hace nada. 
El fallo tiene que ser otro porque cuando se va la "imagen" apretando botones o el propio mando resucita o no (según le de). Viendo que es muy viejo  creo que probaré abrirlo, aunque no se soldar.
ya os diré. gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 3, 2021)

Por lo que comentas parece conexión con la pantalla; suele ir con un conector de goma conductora


----------



## Yldegar (Mar 3, 2021)

Hola a todos!
Me han traído este modelo de mando: SONY RM-ED022.
El mando no funciona, lo he desmontado y limpiado todos sus contactos, me fijé y tenía el transistor DV4 quemado/roto. Lo he reemplazado por otro nuevo pero sigue sin funcionar. He comprobado las resistencias, condensador y el resonador cerámico, todos están bien. Me queda el chip central, que supongo será el fallo. Alguna idea de que puede pasar? Será el chip central?
Gracias y un saludo.
Adjunto fotos:


----------



## J2C (Mar 3, 2021)

Pues deberías probar con el multímetro que tensión hay entre el colector de Q1 y negativo con algún botón apretado y estando alimentado ese mando.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Yldegar (Mar 3, 2021)

Gracias por responder.
Voltaje entre colector y negativo sin apretar ningún botón 2,456V, apretando botón 2,464V.


----------



## J2C (Mar 3, 2021)

Y entre el otro lado de la resistencia de base y masa?

Ese punto es equivalente al #18 del integrado, pero mejor medir sobre la resistencia para no correr el riesgo de dañar el integrado.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Yldegar (Mar 3, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Y entre el otro lado de la resistencia de base y masa?
> 
> Ese punto es equivalente al #18 del integrado, pero mejor medir sobre la resistencia para no correr el riesgo de dañar el integrado.
> 
> ...


295mV


----------



## J2C (Mar 3, 2021)

Debería llegar a tener pulsos de +3 V mientras mantienes apretado un botón

Aparente KOT de U1


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Yldegar (Mar 3, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Debería llegar a tener pulsos de +3 V mientras mantienes apretado un botón
> 
> Aparente KOT de U1
> 
> ...


Ok, lo que me pensaba, en fin, a la basura...
Muchísimas gracias por la ayuda, así da gusto.
Un saludo!


----------



## Gerson strauss (Mar 3, 2021)

Yldegar dijo:


> Ok, lo que me pensaba, en fin, a la basura...
> Muchísimas gracias por la ayuda, así da gusto.
> Un saludo!


No creo que sea el IC. Lo mas probable es que sea una pista ( o varias) del PCB abierta, el resonador cerámico o el LED IR. De todos los controles que repare nunca fue el IC el problema.


----------



## Yldegar (Mar 4, 2021)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> No creo que sea el IC. Lo mas probable es que sea una pista ( o varias) del PCB abierta, el resonador cerámico o el LED IR. De todos los controles que repare nunca fue el IC el problema.


Hola. Es la primera vez que me encuentro con un caso así, siempre era o suciedad o el transistor. El LED y el resonador están bien (comprobados) y las pistas comprobadas en continuidad están todas correctas...


----------



## analogico (Mar 4, 2021)

el transistor puede estar dañado o el led

mide en la base  del transistor  la resistencia de base  y el pin del integrado,
deberías ver el pulso en algún punto


----------



## Yldegar (Mar 4, 2021)

analogico dijo:


> el transistor puede estar dañado o el led
> 
> mide en la base  del transistor  la resistencia de base  y el pin del integrado,
> deberías ver el pulso en algún punto


El transistor es nuevo, de hecho he comprado 50 y he probado dos y hace lo mismo, los dos que he probado están bien (comprobados). El led está perfecto, he comprobando la corriente que le llega al led es la misma que el pulso que me da de 295mV. La resistencia de base también está bien, no emite pulsos correctamente tal y como comenté en mensajes anteriores, el pulso que me da es de 295mV.
He comprado un mando compatible por 9€, ya no me sale a cuento invertir más tiempo en el, ya que por lo que veo es el IC, todo lo demás está bien.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 5, 2021)

Yo no creo que sea el chip.

Prende la cámara de tu celular y apunta el led a la cámara.

Presiona un botón y debe verse que parpadea el led en morado o blanco depende el led.

Intenta primero con un control que si funciona y después con el que no funciona para descartar fallas.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 5, 2021

Bueno si los controles nuevos son más baratos que arreglarlos


----------



## Yldegar (Mar 5, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Yo no creo que sea el chip.
> 
> Prende la cámara de tu celular y apunta el led a la cámara.
> 
> ...


Que no.., que está todo comprobado, con la cámara del móvil miro los led de los mandos (no se ve ningún destello), aparte, tengo un comprobador de leds, transistores, condensadores, etc... que no falla y el led está perfecto (lo he desoldado y probado fuera de placa), todos los componentes están perfectos, falla el chip central, no hay más, cosa rara pero posible, es la primera vez que me encuentro con un mando así, habré reparado más de 20 mandos y ninguno como este...  Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda!
Ya tengo el nuevo mando compatible por 9€, en apariencia física es igual que el original ( donde se nota la diferencia es en la calidad de los plásticos) y funciona perfectamente.
Saludos!


----------



## pamplona1975 (Mar 19, 2021)

pamplona1975 dijo:


> Buenas tardes:
> Tengo un termostato de calefacción siemens inalámbrico. Ver el archivo adjunto 263233Para caldera Saunier Duval, adjunto foto.
> El tema es que me fallan las conexiones entiendo que con las pilas, es viejo y supongo le ha podido entrar polvo y suciedad.
> según lo apoye o mueva o incluso sin hacerlo se va la conexión y se queda apagado como en la imagen, con lo que la caldera no recibe señal y funciona sin parar.
> ...



Resulta que lo he abierto he limpiado los conectores y ahora directamente no enciende . Alguna idea.?


----------



## Eduardhatinton (Mar 19, 2021)

chicos, mi control de xbox one no enciende cuando lo armo completamente, pero cuando solo uso las placas y le pongo baterias si funciona, ya lo testé y sigue igual, es rarisimo el asunto, porfavor, ayuda!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 19, 2021)

Eduardhatinton dijo:


> chicos, mi control de xbox one no enciende cuando lo armo completamente, pero cuando solo uso las placas y le pongo baterias si funciona, ya lo testé y sigue igual, es rarisimo el asunto, porfavor, ayuda!


1) Cuando pones las tapas apretas algo que inhabilita el funcionamiento 
2) Una placa rota que al presionarla con las tapas se arquea y se aísla
3) Un conector con falso-contacto que al ser presionado se aísla
4) Un tornillo que toca donde no debe
5) Todo lo anterior

Moraleja: "Hay que revisar todo" e ir analizando que ocurre al colocar las cubiertas.


----------



## J2C (Mar 19, 2021)

Ante todo preguntarse:

Para que lo desarme?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Ante todo preguntarse:
> 
> Para que lo desarme?



Eso es obvio, _"Quería ver que había dentro" _ 🤷‍♂️


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 20, 2021)

Típico de los manitas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2021)

Bueno , lo pongo aquí.

Cuando en los controles remotos las gomas negras de cada boton que hacen de interruptor dejan de conducir (eso se puede probar con el tester en Ohms en escala de 1k) , una de las soluciones es comprar unas gomitas conductoras y  autoadhesivas que se venden para tal fin , a veces es dificilísimo conseguirlas , entonces procedemos a pegarles papel de aluminio del tipo del que envuelven los bombones.

El tema está en el adhesivo a emplear , uno por excelencia sería el adhesivo de silicona en pomo (no la silicona caliente en barras) , los intentos con cianoacrilato dan resultado por poco tiempo , el adhesivo "Ecole" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 que es un cianoacrilato en gel para reparar zapatillas resulta mucho mejor , dura *muchisimo* mas tiempo . . . peeeeeeroooo , si el control remoto se golpea (caída al piso) , entonces el aluminio se despega , claramente se despega el aluminio y queda el pegote en la goma.

Ahora , el mejor método que he encontrado es pegar el aluminio con "doble faz" , particularmente el que viene para pegar backlights de tv LED 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 que soporta altas temperaturas y además posee un adhesivo extremadamente fuerte , con éste método los botones funcionan perfectamente sin despegarse


----------



## frica (Oct 5, 2021)

Yo suelo usar papel de los paquetes de tabacos, eso que por un lado son metálicos y por el otro es papel blanco. Esos se pegan mejor que los papeles de aluminio. Pero si, en cierto que pegar algo en estos botones de controles remotos, a veces no es fácil.


----------



## 426ivan (Ene 8, 2022)

Buenas gente. Consulta. Los controles remotos de los TV smart son diferentes de los controles remotos no smart en qué? Mi control de TV Smart empezó a fallar. Así que fui a preguntar si tienen algún limpiador para la placa que es casi igual a la de Yldegar de la página anterior de este tema. Me dicen que no. Le pregunto con que lo limpian ellos y le dice tenes que traerlo para ver si es smart o no. Yo pregunto, porque me sorprende la respuesta, si se refiere al TV y me dice que si. Pero es lo mismo, solo que tiene más botones dije yo y la sra me dice no.no.no es lo mismo un control común que uno smart. No quise discutir. Así que antes de comprar uno por Internet lo abrí y encontré una especie de aceite en cada botón. Los sequé rápidamente con el dedo y la mayoría de las teclas volvieron  a la vida. Saben que es ese liquido? Es tinta de grafito? El detergente que recomiendan en la primera página de este tema no daña la placa, no? Solo el botón de On/off no me esta funcionando. Voy a ir por la opción del papel aluminio en cada botón si no hay nada mejor. Qué opinan?


----------



## analogico (Ene 8, 2022)

426ivan dijo:


> Buenas gente. Consulta. Los controles remotos de los TV smart son diferentes de los controles remotos no smart en qué? Mi control de TV Smart empezó a fallar. Así que fui a preguntar si tienen algún limpiador para la placa que es casi igual a la de Yldegar de la página anterior de este tema. Me dicen que no. Le pregunto con que lo limpian ellos y le dice tenes que traerlo para ver si es smart o no. Yo pregunto, porque me sorprende la respuesta, si se refiere al TV y me dice que si. Pero es lo mismo, solo que tiene más botones dije yo y la sra me dice no.no.no es lo mismo un control común que uno smart. No quise discutir. Así que antes de comprar uno por Internet lo abrí y encontré una especie de aceite en cada botón. Los sequé rápidamente con el dedo y la mayoría de las teclas volvieron  a la vida. Saben que es ese liquido? Es tinta de grafito? El detergente que recomiendan en la primera página de este tema no daña la placa, no? Solo el botón de On/off no me esta funcionando. Voy a ir por la opción del papel aluminio en cada botón si no hay nada mejor. Qué opinan?



Es grasa, lavar las gomas con detergente para platos y secar bien.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 8, 2022)

426ivan dijo:


> Voy a ir por la opción del papel aluminio en cada botón si no hay nada mejor. Qué opinan?


¿Por qué? Primero limpiarlo bien cómo se ha comentado y si alguna de las pistas está demasiado gastada y no funciona, entonces sí, puedes usar la opción del papel aluminio. 


426ivan dijo:


> encontré una especie de aceite en cada botón. Los sequé rápidamente con el dedo y la mayoría de las teclas volvieron a la vida. Saben que es ese liquido? Es tinta de grafito? E


Normalmente es grasa, de la cocina, del ambiente, de los dedos (aunque tengamos las manos limpias y también se habló en el foro de un hongo. 


426ivan dijo:


> El detergente que recomiendan en la primera página de este tema no daña la placa, no?


Llevo años utilizando detergente lavaplatos para limpiar los teclados y botoneras de los televisores y los mando, hasta ahora no he tenido ningún problema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 8, 2022)

En algunos controles remotos , la goma "suda" un líquido 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 8, 2022)

426ivan dijo:


> Los controles remotos de los TV smart son diferentes de los controles remotos no smart en qué?


En que tienen mas botones. Lo demás es pura verdura..


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 8, 2022)

Hace unos días reparé un mando de smart TV y quedeme asombrado..... No había contactos de carbón contra pistas de carbón....eran pulsadores de chapa contra cobre.  Y con rolón como los ratones de ordenador.  

Puede que la señora se refiriera a eso, al tipo de pulsadores y el encoder .. . . . . . . o como dice Doc. a puras "yerbas".


----------



## 426ivan (Ene 9, 2022)

Muchas gracias a todos.  Lo supuse. Un motivo para hacer diferencia en el cobro del servicio al parecer. Que vergüenza que todavía existan esas prácticas. Ahora no solo no vuelvo más sino que lo comentaré con mis amigos y conocidos cuando tengas problemas. No perdieron un cliente,  ganaron un detractor.


----------

